# Wiggle phone number?



## User (3 Sep 2007)




----------



## Eat MY Dust (3 Sep 2007)

02392 314818

This number was taking me directly to reception a few weeks ago, maybe they've changed it to stop people like me calling them and annoying them!!


----------



## barq (3 Sep 2007)

Eat MY Dust said:


> maybe they've changed it to stop people like me calling them and annoying them!!



They certainly seem to have a history of changing numbers so I suspect you are right.

Sorry User, I don't have anything more up to date than those.


----------



## domtyler (3 Sep 2007)

Sounds like it went quite well then!


----------



## yenrod (3 Sep 2007)

See what happens tomorrow midday - if not send an email...explaining situation


----------



## bonj2 (4 Sep 2007)

CRC are better.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (4 Sep 2007)

Yup, they'll be changing the number now!!!


----------



## Jack (4 Sep 2007)

Yep, once one of us gets through and gets a £20 voucher for our trouble (I got one too), they will definitely change it.


----------



## Kieren Rose (4 Jun 2008)

*Try this number*

I have spent loads wiggle but no more. They promise delivery dates of 2 to 7 days yet they have no idea when stock is going to available. The promise means nothing.

If you want to contact them try this number
0293 231 4818

I have found that they put answer phone messages asking you to email on numbers after you have spoken to them. the easiest way to get the new number is to contact one of there supplies. I tried V12 and magura both were able to give me a live phone number quite quickly. 

I personally thing that Chain reaction are much better at sorting out problems and the main reason is that you can talk to someone and get it actioned immediately without having to wait 4 days for an email reply that is supposing they ever answer at all. of the 12 eamils sent only 2 got answered and they were se vague it was a waste of time sending it in the first place.


----------



## Maz (4 Jun 2008)

> Wiggle have sent me a £20 voucher for my troubles.


A lot better than a bag of jelly beans or a keyring.


----------



## yenrod (4 Jun 2008)

>customer service


..that lovely department dealing with complaints with beautifull service / treatment thrown in for good measure  !


----------



## Maz (5 Jun 2008)

> Have you only registered on here today so that you can complain about Wiggle?
> 
> If you have, that's not very nice.


I think he's got shares in Chain Reaction.


----------



## Kieren Rose (13 Jun 2008)

I don't use chain reaction that often but I do think customer service is very important and for mazies benefit I joined so I could offer a number that worked for me. It is a bit cynical to state this, maybe maz like wiggling to much. and I haven't just joined to have ago at wiggle. Don't judge what you don't know.


----------

